# Lüfter richtig einstellen



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*Lüfter richtig einstellen*

Hey Leute,
habe grad ein wenig an meinem Pc gebastelt, weil mir meine alten Radiatoren zu laut waren. Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie ich die Lüfter am besten einbauen sollte? Also bezüglich Luft rein/raus. Damit ihr ein wenig besser bescheid wisst hier mal ein paar Eckdaten zu meinem Pc, der Nutzung und dem Raum in dem er sich befindet. 

Gehäuse: Phanteks Ethoo Pro
GPU: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra
Mainboard: Asus Z170-A
CPU: Intel i7 6700k
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengence 3000 DIMM
Kühlung: Corsair H110i GTX

Bisher habe ich es so eingestellt gehabt:

2x 140mm be Quiet Silent Wings in der Front zum Luft einsaugen. Direkt dahinter befinden sich 4 HDD's

1x 140mm be Quiet Sielt Wing an der Rückseite um Luft rauszupusten

2x PH F140SP als Radiatoren. Auch sie  pusten Luft aus dem Gehäuse

Kann ich das so lassen oder solle ich da irgendwelche Lüfter "drehen"?
Mein Zimmer ist relativ staubig  aber meinst nicht all zu sehr aufgeheizt. Im Idle liegt die CPU Temp meist bei 25°C-30°C
GPU Lüfter habe ich eingestellt, dass sie bei 40°C langsam anspringen.

Nutze den PC nicht in außergewöhnlicher Maße. Wenn ich zocke, dann oft auf nem 4K TV per HDMI Kabel. Auch werden häufig Filme über diesen TV geschaut.

Die Lüfter sind alle am Board angeschlossen. Falls ihr hier noch Tipps haben sollten, wie ich sie am besten einstelle (ganz besonders die Lüfterkurve der Radiatoren) wäre ich euch ebenfalls sehr dankbar.
Ich hoffe, dass meine Infos euch vorerst reichen. Falls nicht, dann sagt bescheid.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dreadkopp (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*

Radiator solltest du bestenfalls mit Frischluft versorgen. 

Ich würde also den 280er Radiator oben verschrauben und einblasen lassen. Vorne weiter einblasen lassen. Staubfilter vor beide einblasenden Seiten. Hinten den lässt du ausblasen.

Wenn du's weiter optimieren willst, regelst du die vorderen einblasenden Luffis z.B. mit Speedfan nach Grafikkartentemperatur.

Vor allem bei staubiger Umgebung solltest du eher Überdruck im Case haben, denn sonst zieht es dir den Staub durch alle Ritzen ins Case


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*



dreadkopp schrieb:


> Radiator solltest du bestenfalls mit Frischluft versorgen.
> 
> Ich würde also den 280er Radiator oben verschrauben und einblasen lassen. Vorne weiter einblasen lassen. Staubfilter vor beide einblasenden Seiten. Hinten den lässt du ausblasen.
> 
> ...



Staubfilter sind sowohl vorne als auch oben vorhanden. Würde ich den Radiator dann so aufbauen?

---Gehäuse----
---Lüfter-Lüfter---
---Radiator---

oder so

---Gehäuse---
---Radiator---
---Lüfter-Lüfter---

Die Silent Wing laufen fast durchgehend auf max., da die kaum hörbar sind. Reicht denn der eine Silent Wing aus um die Abwärme nach draußen zu befördern?


----------



## dreadkopp (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*

Die Silent Wings eher im Push, also Case | Luffis | Radi


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*



dreadkopp schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings eher im Push, also Case | Luffis | Radi



Silent Wings hab ich nur in der Front und hinten. Auf dem Radi sind zwei PH F140SP montiert.


----------



## dreadkopp (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*

würde ich auch eher im Push laufen lassen  Es sei denn dir gefällt die Optik besser im Pull  Temperaturtechnisch dürfte das keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*



dreadkopp schrieb:


> würde ich auch eher im Push laufen lassen  Es sei denn dir gefällt die Optik besser im Pull  Temperaturtechnisch dürfte das keinen Unterschied machen.



Also oben und vorne Luft rein. Oben Aufbau  Case/Lüfter/Radi.

Hinten Luft raus. Da war wie gesagt nur meine Sorge, dass der Fan die Abwärme nicht packt.

Hab auch grad noch gesehen, dass ich mich verschieben habe. Habe keine Silent Wings, sonder Pure Wings


----------



## dreadkopp (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*

Keine Sorge, die Luft geht da schon raus  Dafür hat nen Case genug Öffnungen  Ggf. den hinteren Luffi einzeln regeln und ein µ schneller laufen lassen.


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*



dreadkopp schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die Luft geht da schon raus  Dafür hat nen Case genug Öffnungen  Ggf. den hinteren Luffi einzeln regeln und ein µ schneller laufen lassen.



Ok. Super. Danke schonmal. Denke, dass ich die 3 Pure Wings eh volle Kanne laufen lassen werde, da sie mich Geräuschtechnisch ja nicht stören. Hätte sonst auch noch die Lüfter, welche an der AIO dran waren hier rumliegen, falls die besser für den Exhaust sind. Die müssten dann aber auf min 1100 rpm laufen, Dann werd ich mal die Lüfterkurve für die CPU-Kühlung anpassen. Gibt es da noch irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## dreadkopp (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*

Lüfterkurve für die CPU würde ich bis 65°C relativ flach/langsam halten und danach recht steil hochziehen. Wirst wu vermutlich kaum erreichen. Eleganter wäre natürlich, wenn du die Wassertemperatur zur Regelung nutzen könntest


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*



dreadkopp schrieb:


> Lüfterkurve für die CPU würde ich bis 65°C relativ flach/langsam halten und danach recht steil hochziehen. Wirst wu vermutlich kaum erreichen. Eleganter wäre natürlich, wenn du die Wassertemperatur zur Regelung nutzen könntest



CPU auf 65°C hatte ich schon öfter mal bein Zocken erreicht. Wie könnte man das denn mit der Wasser Temp. verbinden?Hab grad nochmal getestet. Den Lüfter von der Corsair könnte ich laut Fan Expert auf 31% runterschrauben. Sobald der aber anzieht ist der enorm laut. Wäre der denn generell besser geeignet als der Pure Wings?


----------



## dreadkopp (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*

Das Brett hat doch sogar einen Anschluss für einen Temperaturfühler. Mit der AIO wird's etwas tricky ohne größere Basteleien, direkt einen Wassertempfühler einzubauen, was aber eine Variante wäre, wäre einen normalen 'Luft'tempsensor auf der Lüfterseite in die Finnen des Radiators zu stecken. Ist nicht genau die Wassertemperatur, aber zumindest ein grober Richtwert, über den du dann regeln könntest.

Alternativ setzt du die Lüfter erstmal auf ein für dich Lautstärkentechnisch erträgliches Maß und belastest die CPU eine gute Weile unter Beobachtung der Temperatur. Dann gibst du auf den Wert noch 10% drauf fürs PWM und setzt den als max. ab ~70°C CPUtemp.


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig einstellen*



dreadkopp schrieb:


> Alternativ setzt du die Lüfter erstmal auf ein für dich Lautstärkentechnisch erträgliches Maß und belastest die CPU eine gute Weile unter Beobachtung der Temperatur. Dann gibst du auf den Wert noch 10% drauf fürs PWM und setzt den als max. ab ~70°C CPUtemp.



Ok. Hab sowas noch nie gemacht. Will hier nichts zerschrotten  Glaube, dass ich die Pure Wings drin lasse, da der verbaute Lüfter bei der AIO auch bei niedriger rpm Zahl ziemlich laut brummt oder wie auch immer man das bezeichnen mag.

Die Lüfter selbst sind alle nur 3Pin. Aber solang ich die ans Board anschließe ist das ja kein Problem, richtig? Das Problem ist nur, dass wenn ich alle Board Pins belege, dann kann ich den CPU-Opt Fan nicht per Fan Expert manuell einrichten. Alle anderen gehen. Oder könnte ich auch einfach das Kabel, welches direkt von der AIO abgeht, in den CPU Opt stecken? Müsste ja irgendwie auch den Wasserdurchsatz steuern können müssen, oder? Oder ist die Pumpe über USB gesteuert und ich muss an sich gar nichts mehr an CPU Fan und CPU Opt anschließen was von der AIO kommt?


----------

